# ~The Butts~



## Dabs (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah, most people came entering thinking this was about the human ass...*haha*..got ya.
It's about the gross cigarette butts. Again, weird people do weird shit, with their own time. Somebody created this shell using nothing but cigarette butts. From a distance, it doesn't look too bad, looks just like a huge shell, but the closer shot, you can see what it's made of...a bit gross I would say ~LoL~


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 5, 2011)

Speaking of butts that can cause you to fight for air......


----------



## Dabs (Jun 5, 2011)

Whoa! She definately has an ass Mud!
And a slight tan......but I have her beat in the tanning area


----------



## American Horse (Jun 5, 2011)

There's also the area behind the targets at a rifle range (USMC) called the butts; and if a shooter (can't be called a "marksman") misses the target  the red flag that is raised is called "Maggies drawers"


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 5, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Whoa! She definately has an ass Mud!
> And a slight tan......but I have her beat in the tanning area



I think you have some Native American in you. 

I'm part Cherokee.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 5, 2011)

And some Vulcan thrown in there.

I can raise one eye-brow and do the "Live Long And Prosper" sign with both hands.

That always impresses the ladies.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 5, 2011)

American Horse said:


> There's also the area behind the targets at a rifle range (USMC) called the butts; and if a shooter (can't be called a "marksman") misses the target  the red flag that is raised is called "Maggies drawers"



Heard Oswald got that.

My Team Sgt got his sniper qual at Quantico. 

For his final during his crawl he ran into a hornet's nest. By the time he took the shot he was all swollen up. They gave him an award just for sucking it up and driving on.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jun 5, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Speaking of butts that can cause you to fight for air......


Elbows too pointy, would not do.


----------



## syrenn (Jun 5, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Yeah, most people came entering thinking this was about the human ass...*haha*..got ya.
> It's about the gross cigarette butts. Again, weird people do weird shit, with their own time. Somebody created this shell using nothing but cigarette butts. From a distance, it doesn't look too bad, looks just like a huge shell, but the closer shot, you can see what it's made of...a bit gross I would say ~LoL~



Yes many things are being made from gross used stuff......

















Used and recycled into these.....









Ever hold them in your mouth when you're gathering your hair together? 



China -*Hair Bands Made From Used Condoms
snopes.com: Condom Hair Bands


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 5, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of butts that can cause you to fight for air......
> ...



What elbows???


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 5, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, most people came entering thinking this was about the human ass...*haha*..got ya.
> ...



Whats it taste like???

Nevermind.

I'm trying to figure out where in the hell they found all of those used rubbers.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh, and there's the always reliable Butt-Stroke.


----------



## syrenn (Jun 5, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



More then likely they were fished out of the sweage treatment centers...

double puke!

 


PMC finds it difficult to keep rubber check


----------



## xsited1 (Jun 5, 2011)

Now this is a butt:


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 5, 2011)

syrenn said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Barebacking it does have it's advantages.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 6, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, most people came entering thinking this was about the human ass...*haha*..got ya.
> ...



OMG, I wanted at first to say they were very pretty, colorful...but them decided against that. So I'll say they are interesting, to say the least ~Lol~


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jun 6, 2011)

Im shocked this thread has not devolved more into random pictures of butts, human butts.

seriously, what's the world coming to?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 6, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> Im shocked this thread has not devolved more into random pictures of butts, human butts.
> 
> seriously, what's the world coming to?



Because some of us have a gag-reflex.


----------



## syrenn (Jun 6, 2011)

Dabs said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...







Scary isn't it?


----------



## uscitizen (Jun 6, 2011)

I thought this thread would be about the Earl Butts clan.


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 6, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Speaking of butts that can cause you to fight for air......



that is a fine butt, and it has no cellulite!


----------



## Dabs (Jun 6, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of butts that can cause you to fight for air......
> ...



Willow...you defintely have to be a gent 
Ah hayl, in all seriousness, she does have a fine butt I reckon, it has it's roundness, but it looks too big for the rest of her body


----------



## Mr Natural (Jun 6, 2011)

Dabs said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...




And in  a few years, it's going to hanging down past her knees.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 6, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of butts that can cause you to fight for air......
> ...





Mr Clean said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Ay, no doubt! She'd best enjoy it now!


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 6, 2011)

Dabs said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



No really, I'm a girl. An old girl but a girl just the same.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 6, 2011)

Dabs said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Yeah,......isn't it great!!!!!


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 6, 2011)

Dabs said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Long as you don't loose too much weight and you walk a couple times a week you can hang on to that butt. 

There are exercises that you can do that gives you strength and support to keep your butt firm too.

Just stand up and clench your cheeks hard for 30 seconds a few times a day and you'll be golden. Works for me.


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 6, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



It looks like it's the first time this butt has worn a thong though.. needs some sun. you should let it out more often.


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 6, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> Im shocked this thread has not devolved more into random pictures of butts, human butts.
> 
> seriously, what's the world coming to?



that middle guy looks like edschultzthatleftwingwhackoonmsnbc don't he?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 6, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



That's not my *butt*. 

My* butt *sticks out, *but* not that much. 

I would love to own that *butt* and put it to good use, take if for a ride, * but* I guess it's not meant to be. Not many girls have a *butt* that fine. I guess it's my weakness.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks like everyone wanted to talk about Weiner instead of butts today.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 9, 2011)

Well, I see the thong butt photo that Mud adored so much was removed during the chaos, so I will put it back for him AND add another....this is for you Mud sir 
Since you are da butt man ~LoL~
These are some big booty


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 9, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Well, I see the thong butt photo that Mud adored so much was removed during the chaos, so I will put it back for him AND add another....this is for you Mud sir
> Since you are da butt man ~LoL~
> These are some big booty



You'd need two spotters to nail that one. 

Makes the first one look slim.


----------



## jammykirsten (Jul 4, 2011)

I can raise one eye-brow and do the "Live Long And Prosper" sign with both hands.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 4, 2011)

jammykirsten said:


> I can raise one eye-brow and do the "Live Long And Prosper" sign with both hands.



Welcome to the club


----------

